# Help decorating my rats home!



## Bloomin (Sep 17, 2009)

28 width
28 depth
18 height

I've had this tank before the rats.. and I thought it would be perfect for them, I just need help on how to fix it up!
I'd like to add ropes and a hammock, but I'm not too sure on how I would do that, lol.










Help a rat newbie out! Much appreciated. Thanks~


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, tanks aren't very good home for rats really. There's not enough ventilation. Here's a thread comparing and contrasting the two Link! 

I don't know how you'd add those items to a tank either. I've never had my rats in one.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ignoring that it's a tank and many think them not to be suitable for rats - it doesn't look like it has a lid? If it doesn't you can expect escaped rats, if they haven't already. A lid can be made with a wooden frame and some strong mesh attached to the top of the frame. Might be a bit more complicated with it being hexagonal though lol. Things could then be hung from the lid. I've never saw a tank like that. You may decide upon a cage though.


----------



## Bloomin (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah I've decided to get a martins cage, lol. On my other forums I've had like 120 replies on how bad the tank is :-\ 
Thanks guys for the help.

PS- What in your opinion is the absolute best cage to get for 2 rats?


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Anything with good bar spacing. You can never have TOO MUCH space, imo. I personally love the Critter Nation. It's so easy to clean.


----------



## Iron Gypsy (Jun 25, 2009)

Ditto to everyone else... but I must say...

that is THE COOLEST tank I have ever seen. 
maybe get some hermit crabs or something. xD is it a table? its so fun...


----------



## amruiz (Sep 30, 2009)

Where on earth did you get such a cool tank? That'd be great for gerbils (with some kind of mesh topper) or a hedgie!!

I'm hoping you find a solution soon enough. Take care of your little cutie! <3


----------

